# SoCal driving enthusiasts - Eurotopia (Pics/Video)



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

A group of us from SoCal get together every month for group drives. Below are some of the pictures/videos from our past drives.









































































Lots more pictures can be found here

www.youtube.com/embed/Y7V7z6-OEiE

www.youtube.com/embed/SpT-TuVyJPM

www.youtube.com/embed/d0oHJEr7RtQ


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

This is awesome! Where is this at?


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic assortment of cars! Looks like a great time


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Our events are all over California, the next one is on March 29th. We require folks to RSVP by registering an account on our site www.eurotopian.com. By RSVPing this helps gives us a better idea of how many cars show up and for lunch reservations.


----------

